# 3.0 V6



## OldSwabia (May 5, 2007)

I haven't been able to find any threads here that specifically talks about the 3.0 V6, and the engine specific forum is pretty dry... As of now, I'm not looking for a sumpremely fast car and so won't need a powerful stock motor or mod the motor. I've found 3.0 V6's from the 2002 to 2004 range in the A6 on ebay for really nice prices and when the time comes in about a couple of months I'd really like one of those. The premium on the 2.7t and 4.2 is just not needed. I'd be looking at a 45k mi. or less car and I'd plan on driving it for at least 5 years up to 100k mi. Would the 3.0 V6 hold up? I do all my regular maintainence on my car religiously, so with all recommended maintainence, is there a high chance for gremlins to pop up? I don't have the time/money/effort to track down big issues other than regular repairs and maintainence. I know this isn't a budget car but then again I don't plan on treating it like a Toyota. Anyone?


_Modified by OldSwabia at 9:10 AM 5-21-2007_


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: 3.0 V6 (OldSwabia)*

You can much more info on at http://www.forums.audiworld.com/a6/ just so you know.


----------



## seesquared (May 4, 2004)

*Re: 3.0 V6 (OldSwabia)*

I would hope that the engine will hold up well past 100k miles! I just bought a C5 A6 Avant, and plan on driving it well past the 100k mark with regular maintenence. I don't think that the expected gremlins will effect long term durability of the engine.
It's been 3 months, and so far it just needs a new coolant sensor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dlyons18 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: 3.0 V6 (OldSwabia)*

I would warn against the CVT transmission version if you get the 3.0. My car (purchased from Classic Audi in Orlando FL) has been in the shop four times in two months, and they still can't fix the problems. Even Audi techs advice against buying an Audi CVT. I wish I had known this earlier, as I would have opted for the quattro version or searched high and low for a manual 6-speed.


----------

